# Nano Heater?



## mattyc (21 Sep 2009)

What heatrs are avalible for a nano tank and do i need one the tank is now at about 21c i will be keeping CRS cherries and corydoras in the tank do i even need one?


----------



## chilled84 (21 Sep 2009)

i always ask that question even in my large tank. because when i started my tank up it was sitting at the right temp all the time. didnt think i needed heater at all. But i put one in just incase as i was worried about rises and declines in temp happening and the fish getting stressed.  :?


----------



## Superman (21 Sep 2009)

In my nano, it got very cold during the winter months so I'll be using one again.
In addition, even without having a heater during the summer months can mean the temp flucuates a lot - not good for CRS.

Dennerle do a nano heater but it's not really "nano" as we know it. There's some flat heaters but they don't stay flat in the water, then there's the heating mats to put underneath but I've been told they stick to the underside of the aquarium.

I'm looking to get an in-line heater for my nano when finances allow.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Sep 2009)

how about cable?? Undegravel? I have one going for sale.


----------



## mattyc (21 Sep 2009)

ok i will try and find a heater, i dont want a big one because the tank is small it would look odd!!
can anyone recomend one?


----------



## chilled84 (21 Sep 2009)

above thre i placed??


----------



## JohnC (21 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I use a newattio plus 10watt on my shrimp tanks sometimes BUT i find with the lights it actually tends to go from 25 up to 29 degrees during the day. Which wasnt good for my cherries. 

Since i took it off the tank they are actually breeding like bunnies since it stays below 25 all the time.

I am slightly worried about the temp in winter thou since i live in scotland and my flat can get below 10 Deg C.

John


----------



## Chmura (21 Sep 2009)

Aquael Easyheater or Aquael Neoheater ( both can be placed in any position ie. horizontally or vertically ).


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2009)

hydor do a flat heater.
the other option is a under gravel heater or a heat mat (use for reptiles)


----------



## mattyc (21 Sep 2009)

i have found a little 25w aqua one heater in a lfs which is realy small so i have put one next to the filter!! will see how it go's


----------



## jimbo (4 Oct 2009)

Chmura said:
			
		

> Aquael Easyheater or Aquael Neoheater ( both can be placed in any position ie. horizontally or vertically ).


Whats the difference between the easy and the neo versions?


----------



## jimbo (4 Oct 2009)

jimbo said:
			
		

> Chmura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ok i think i just found that out, the easy heater is still a mechanical heater & the neo's a newer version fully microprocessor controlled. Also the neo's cheaper at the mo.


----------



## amy4342 (4 Oct 2009)

Neowattino's are really small - I put mine into the HOB filter which worked really well and kept the equipment out of the tank. Be carefull which one you get though - the ordinary one is constantly on, but the Neowattino plus is pre-programmed to keep the temperature at 25 degrees celsius. Are you sure you'll need one? I dont use one at all in my 20l Arc tank - in fact, I have fans on a great deal of the time to keep the temperature down - the maximum temperature for CRS is 25 deg c. Mine only start breeding at 21 deg c.


----------



## jimbo (5 Oct 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Neowattino's are really small - I put mine into the HOB filter which worked really well and kept the equipment out of the tank. Be carefull which one you get though - the ordinary one is constantly on, but the Neowattino plus is pre-programmed to keep the temperature at 25 degrees celsius. Are you sure you'll need one? I dont use one at all in my 20l Arc tank - in fact, I have fans on a great deal of the time to keep the temperature down - the maximum temperature for CRS is 25 deg c. Mine only start breeding at 21 deg c.



I definitely need a heater my bedroom gets very gold in the winter, it's colder than any other room in the house? i'm planning to keep a betta fish in this tank so the temps will need to be on the warm side about 26c. I looked at the Neowattino plus heaters because they had the thermostat un-like the none + versions, but I think my tanks abit out of range for those heaters being 30 liter. Although by the time I add gravel & stuff maybe the Neowattino will be in range?
I have the wave box cubo 30 quite similar to the ark tanks. Thanks for the response


----------

